# Kato SD70ACe Super Detail



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Recently there was a Super Detail Upgrade Kit released for the Kato SD70ACe; and I purchased one to try my hand at this upgrade.
The instructions provided were quite complete and had pictures which made things easier to follow.

A steady hand would have made things easier but still all in all not a bad add for anyone to accomplish.
The Super Detail kit cost $14 + shipping so still a value for what it is. The kit Spru comes with parts that will also fit the SD70M another recent release by Kato.
Below you will find pictures depicting the upgrade after the shell has been removed.


----------

